# African egg eating snake



## dtknow (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone here ever keep Dasypeltis scabra? I got my hands on what I was told was a young female. She is currently being kept in a 5 gallon temp tank(screen top sliding door), with some coir substrate, a few hides, heating mat on one side of the cage, and her original container which included a little cup of water that is stapled in place(neat idea). Anyone keep these before? She seems like she might like a good number of branches/vines in the enclosure. Any cheap way to do this? She spent the first few hours trying to force herself through the corners(I got worried and placed her back into her original container and in their she was content to curl up...weird!). But as of today she is coiled up in a hiding place and looks content enough.

Any thoughts on this disconcerting behavior? I've read it is a sign of stress/occurs when snake is either in enclosure too small, incorrect temps, or lack of hide. She hasn't done so since(but has not been actively exploring either) so maybe she's done with this behavior.

I also bought a Zoomed heating pad sized for a 10-20 gal(did not see that smaller ones are offered). Is their something that does not have to be adhered to the tank? Currently using a drugstore heating mat which has three settings and seems safe enough but think I'd be more trusting of something manufactured for reptiles and designed with constant use in mind.

Will try feeding her maybe tomorrow with some finch eggs.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 21, 2009)

i have not kept this species before.  i really would like to but im not sure as to where to get eggs for it around me.

that behavior is typical when you put a snake into a new enclosure.  nothing really to worry about.

what you need to worry about is your set up.  that all should have been done before you brought the animal home.  the human heat mat is not going to help much.  you neet to get your heat matt set up and check the temperatures.  you will need a reostat or a thermostat as the temps of the heat pad are going to over shoot the temps you need to keep the animal at.  i would put the matt on the bottom of the tank and not the side.  i also would cover some of the sides if the animal doesn't feel secure enough.

as for the branches, you SOL now.  you could have put some of the closet rod hangers (circle cups) on the sides of the tank.  you have to silcon them on.  the silcon will take a few days to cure and for the smell to be gone.  after they cure, you can cut PVC and put it in there as a place to attach vines and such.  to make the PVC look better, you can burn it using a torch.  it gives it a wood-like look.  do this outside with a fan blowing away from you as the fumes are really bad for you.  i kept my GTP in an exoterra using the methods i have described above.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello Lucas:

Thanks for the help! Yeah I realized that but had assumed the snake would be fine in a relatively bare tank. Tonight I did not observe it pressing itself against the glass however it did do lots of investigating of the lid/corners....but nothing as violent as the first night. Interesting that this snake can lift at least half its body straight up into the air. 

The human heat mat gets temps on that side of the enclosure to around 80 degrees. I actually used it briefly for a sick turtle(placed below the enclosure) and it seemed to do ok. Again do you think I should keep this 10 gallon heatmat or switch it out for a smaller one?(not sure how much a rheostat/thermostat effects the temp of the heatpad...from reading the instructions these seem to heat up alot more than the drugstore one does) I am wary of actually attaching one to a temp tank...perhaps I could buy a plate of glass for the heatpad to be stuck to, and place this plus the heatpad below/behind the tank?

Might do that for her permanent enclosure as far as the branches go. I'm wondering if anyone see's any issues with simplying cutting some branches for use in the enclosure?(using hardwood, scrubbing it down real well before putting them in)? I am wondering if perhaps this would allow the snake to rub its nose on the screen top as this would give it something to brace against.


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 22, 2009)

A human heat mat works just fine for a tank that size as long as you watch your temps.  Reptile heat mats are marketed mainly as money makers simply because they are "specialized for reptiles" and a little more aesthetically pleasing.  I learned recently the money pit of specialized reptile products when products that work just the same (maybe a little more ugly lol) are already available. (all thanks to my mentor of course)

Cutting branches is also fine.  If you want to sterilize it you can but whatever parasites that are hitching a ride on the wood are different parasites that would hitch a ride on a reptile.


----------



## David_F (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never kept egg-eating snakes but I am very interested in them.  Since I have no experience with them take everything I say with a grain (or ounce) of salt.

The heat mat you have now should do the job just fine, as mentioned, for a temporary set-up.  Yes, they do need branches.  These snakes eat eggs and most birds nest in trees so it just makes sense that they would hunt above ground (mostly...not always).  One thing I've heard works well is making a "bird nest" out of whatever material you have, or even using a real bird nest (I would avoid that...birds are disgusting animals ) and placing that in some branches in the enclosure.  It gives you a place to put the food and a place for the snake to hide.

Back to the heating issue....Something I think would work well is a mat set to lower than optimal temp along with a lamp set on a timer.  If you tweak the settings enough you can give the snake perfect daytime temps on or above the ground and a nice, warm environment at night.  Of course, you want to provide a gradient both day and night.

It's been a while since I looked but there used to be a great site on this genus by a dude in South Africa.  I can't remember the address but I think I googled "Dasypeltis care" or something and it came up.  Check it out.  He's more than happy to chat with you about these snakes, IME.

Got any pics?  I love these snakes and would love tow own some one day...especially the montane species. :drool:


----------



## dtknow (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks David & Leila I did indeed plan on getting a finch nest of some sort in there. Will be neat to watch her "hunt". 

I have a photo but lost my camera cord so no posting it yet. Won't handle her till she's settled in and eating well.


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 23, 2009)

Good luck!  I have my own egg eating snake here (california banded king ) that likes to snack on my dove eggs lol.  You might want to consider breeding your own finches.  I enjoy my doves well enough.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I finally found a petstore that had ringneck doves and a very fertile cockatiel. So far the snake has eaten the 2 cockatiel eggs I brought home...still waiting to see if it will tackle the slightly larger dove eggs.

Interesting I take it he appreciates the change in diet. I bet a lot of Lampropeltis come across eggs at least once in a while in the wild.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 24, 2009)

I am pretty sure this girl(?) is actually Dasypeltis medici, which is less commonly imported but does occur in Tanzania. 






First day.












Very inquisitive. A bit wiry/wriggly if spooked but being good climbers they are well capable of exploring all over instead of merely holding on for dear life or dangling there like some other snakes,


----------



## dtknow (Dec 24, 2009)

After some side to side motions the egg gradually shrinks.





And then the snake wriggles in reverse to force the eggshell back up.






Looks like labor pains...ha






Several minutes of searching and the snake found 3 more eggs. It selects the cockatiel egg and after a few seconds opens its mouth gulps it down.
















































I think any food coma I've ever had pales in comparison.


----------



## ErinKelley (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^That's awesome!  And she's cute!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2009)

You had better find a male and breed that, thats awesome that its eating will it eat chicken eggs?


----------



## dtknow (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for sharing my excitement!
Haha their is no way it would be able to eat a chicken egg its head is about the size of my pointer finger(and I've got small hands). The first egg is about the size of a marble and the second as big as a thumb. A chicken egg is at least 4 times the size of these eggs(which look to be 4 times the size of this snakes head already! LOl) 

I've heard full size scabra can take chicken eggs up to size large but that would be an exceptionally large specimen probably in excess of 1 meter.(3 feet+)

A dealer near me has a baby one that I might get also. Maybe. Part of me wants to get this snake settled down and then hand him off to someone more experienced. People tend to have trouble incubating the eggs of this sp. and given that I have never done snake eggs period the chances of success are rather low.


----------



## Obelisk (Dec 25, 2009)

dtknow said:


> ...........................................................................................................


That is just awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 25, 2009)

Amazing snake, hands down.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow they look much bigger than they really are then, I take it it about the width of a garter snake then, in the nature shows and pics I see they look HUGE LOL well good luck!


----------



## dtknow (Dec 25, 2009)

Well as of l today the snake has eaten a total of 3 eggs! 2 cockatiel eggs and one dove egg. I gotta wonder what the total volume of this meal was compared to that of a meal eaten by a similar size garter snake(yeah, about same size/build as a medium gartersnake). Her girth looks to at least have doubled and she is now sleeping it off under one of the coconuts.


----------



## David_F (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  These are amazing snakes.  Best of luck with her and, please, keep us updated on her.


----------



## dtknow (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Dave! 

I may be getting a male soon and trying to breed them.

She also took a quail egg(the typical kind sold in the market)...that was nearly 2x the size and much thicker shelled than anything she's eaten previously! Looks like feeding her will be even simpler.

One neat thing about feeding this snake now is that if I feel it won't be eating I can simply take its meal and cook it up for myself. Can't say I'd do that for any other snake!


----------



## arachna-nono (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are absolutely AMAZING pictures!  One of my suppliers came in the other day for some finch eggs to feed an egg eater that he apparently had in stock.  Very neat snake... I may have to ask him if his is for sale or his personal collection!


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jan 17, 2010)

about how long does it take from starting on an egg to expelling the shell?


----------



## dtknow (Jan 17, 2010)

arachno-nono: If he's coming to you for eggs...you should definetly go for it! Mine has been quite a neat creature to observe so far. I just got back in town and my roomate showed me the video footage he took of the snake(unfortunately it had just swallowed the egg when he noticed it). The skin is stretched so tightly you can clearly make out the spots and pattern on the ingested egg. I added in another quail egg today and we'll see if I can get it on film myself. She's actually my first snake so I can't compare her to much else. I did recently get to baby Honduran milksnakes and so far it seems the milksnakes are much more ready feeders after they both took pinkies from my fingers(I even picked one up and helped him because he swallowed his tail first and could not get the back leg in). One thing I have noticed is that the eggeater is quite nocturnal. When I first got it it would start moving about an hour after lights out(whether lights went out at 9 or a 2am). Recently I found her curled on a horizontal branch sort of like an ATB at 5 pm and my roomate during a similar occurence opened the cage and she crawled right out onto his arm. A bit wiry/jumpy but not much more so than the Hondos. Hope to get a male and maybe try breeding. My main worry then would be incubating eggs(supposed to need it a tad drier than most) and of course securing eggs for the hatchlings.

T.ass-mephisto: Depends on the size of the egg. The times I observed small eggs it took about 10 mins for the whole thing(most of the time was spent gradually crushing the egg and allowing the juices to flow out). I'm sure for a larger egg it takes much longer.


----------



## dtknow (Jan 26, 2010)

This was her maybe a week ago. She shed perfectly today(one piece, eyecaps included). :clap:

She's had 5 meals since I've acquired her and seems to be much plumper than the first photos at this point. Will try another feeding today since her last meal was about 10 days ago.


----------



## arachna-nono (Feb 3, 2010)

We ordered one for my co-worker that will be here today.... it'll be cool to see it.  I know I can get eggs year round (we have a finch and quail breeder that is just a few minutes from us, and button quail lay year-round), so if my co-worker has good luck with his, I may go for it too!


----------



## dtknow (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome! Who did you get yours from and what sp. is it? If you guys keep doves or have the ability to, IME those and similar eggs are great for picky eaters and are more readily taken(thin shell, less work involved). I put a dove egg, 2 button quail eggs, and a coturnix quail egg in with mine last night. I did see her about to eat the coturnix egg but she got startled and broke it off. This morning the dove egg is deflated and all the others remain the same. Whether it was her or the male I do not know, but most likely her. Speaking of which.

I recently got a male...which turned out to be from the same group of imports my female was. Anyway put them together and within minutes the male is sniffing the female and they locked up sometime that night(peeked in and he disconnected in the morning). Mating is somewhat rough as it involves a mating bite whereby the male bites the females head, neck, or back. Pics soon. 

Also, anyone have any advice on abrasions? It seems all the activity caused them to rub against a sharp piece of decor and some of the scales are abraded(lighter color). Should I just leave them alone and let them take care of it themselves or should I put anything on it? I think I found the culprit their favorite coconut hide developed a crack with a sharp point that they likely rubbed against moving in and out of it.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 4, 2010)

Female pre-mating.












Mating bite to head(male actually engulfs female's entire head and kept it there for a minute or two). 





Bite to the female's midsection






male realigning jaws after biting female.

Now if only he'd feed as readily as he would mate!


----------



## dtknow (Feb 16, 2010)

Some updated pics. She has since shed and the abrasions are all gone. She feeds about 2x a week on pretty much any eggs I put in.

You can also see that she has really increased in girth...about the thickness of a quarter. Seems her tail did not increase with the rest of her body.


















The rather slimmer/smaller male...who has still not eaten. He is maintaining his weight so I think he is ok.


----------

